# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Ideia para fazer rocha viva porosa

## Ricardo_Miranda

Eu tive uma ideia para fazer rocha viva porosa
misturar a massa sal grosso
depois de seca basta colocar a rocha na agua para o sal derreter e ficar os buracos 

oque acham ?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Eu tive uma ideia para fazer rocha viva porosa
> misturar a massa sal grosso
> depois de seca basta colocar a rocha na agua para o sal derreter e ficar os buracos 
> 
> oque acham ?


Olá Ricardo

Essa ideia não é nova, existe/existiu um topico no reefcentral à cerca deste assunto.

Pessoalmente acho que a adição de sal grosso na mistura de aragonite com cimento branco ou portland seja indespensável, torna a rocha muito mais porosa, leve e funcional. Vou tentar descobrir a quantidade de sal a ser misturado.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

Tal como falei esta tarde, aqui vai o topico referente à utilização de sal na elaboração de rocha viva.

Deixo uma imagem retirada do mesmo topico mostrando o resultado final e para abrir o apetite:




...e o referido post: http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=1

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo_Miranda

opa, legal saber que já fizeram  :Palmas:  

quando tiver um tempo vou fazer algumas  :SbOk:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

que massa é que utilizam para fazer a rocha?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Os cristais de sal alojados no interior da rocha, nunca irão desaparecer. Isso pode trazer problemas, não?


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Se não dissolvem, então tambem não causam problemas, pois a dossolução da-se assim que entra em contacto com a agua, se realmente não se dissolver o que está no interior, então e porque nao entra em contacto com a agua, logo não causará problemas.
Penso que seja correcto o que disse.
Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Pode, eventualmente, dissolver-se lentamente, à medida que a rocha deixa entrar a água, e aí é de certeza grave. O betão é permeável.




> Se não dissolvem, então tambem não causam problemas, pois a dossolução da-se assim que entra em contacto com a agua, se realmente não se dissolver o que está no interior, então e porque nao entra em contacto com a agua, logo não causará problemas.
> Penso que seja correcto o que disse.
> Abraço



No entanto, partindo do prinicípo que o sal não se dissolve, então as rochas também não cumprem integralmente o propósito da utilização do sal. 
Se esta porosidade, apenas existe à superfície da rocha, não serve para nada a utilização do sal. Acrescento ainda, (embora seja suspeito, porque apesar de em muitos casos achar útil, eu não sou grande adepto dos DIY), que na questão da rocha acho de pouca utilidade o DIY. Temos hoje opções de rocha de enchimento, com muita qualidade e a um preço por kg, muito baixo.
A rocha é, sem dúvida, a primeira base de sucesso para o aquário de recife. Os possíveis riscos associados à utilização de rocha DIY, muita dela com componentes duvidosos e sem certezas de possíveis danos a médio/longo prazo, são, quanto a mim, de evitar. :SbBienvenu1:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sim, em rocha confesso que tambem nao sou grande adepto do DIY, para alem de estéticamente não serem grande coisa, biologicamente não presta.

Mais vale comprar rocha morta, poupar uns trocos e comprar rocha morta e a meu ver muito mais conpensador a longo prazo.

E se possivel em rocha viva ainda melhor.
Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom, vamos por partes.

Em primeiro lugar acho mal estar-se a decapitar esta ideia mundialmente testada e com provas dadas, uma coisa são os pressupostos da qualidade da verdadeira rocha viva ou morta, claro que ninguem consegue competir, mas outra coisa são as experiencias pessoais e caso a ideia esteja já a ser posta de parte sem ninguém a ter testado, quem perde somos todos nós que deixamos de retirar qualquer tipo de informação seja ela boa ou má, e quero salientar que esta questão foi, e é amplamente discutida noutros fóruns e vejo este tópico praticamente morto ou perto disso o que é uma pena pois é uma exelente ideia.
Gostos especiais de DIYs à parte, existem pessoas que tem prazer em desenvolver novas ideias e existem outras que não se podem dar ao luxo de comprar rocha viva, morta, ou sintética, esta pode ser uma boa solução, pode também servir para formatos especiais de rocha afim de ser colocada num certo e determinado local, mais uma razão para não deixar este ideia de parte.

Voltando ao que importa, não compreendo onde foram buscar a ideia em relação ao perigo do sal no interior da rocha Muita gente coloca uma panóplia de produtos químicos na agua como espuma de poliuretano, cola epoxy, cianoacrilato, etc, etc e está-se agora a questionar o sal? Não é a própria agua do aquário composta em grande parte de cloreto de sódio? Será que se estão a referir a um aumento da densidade devido aos possíveis cristais de sal retidos no interior da rocha?

Passo a explicar o que realmente acontece, a adição de Sal à mistura de aragonite com cimento branco ou cinzento pretende tornar a rocha mais leve, permeável, porosa.
A quantidade de cimento e agua adicionada à mistura tem de ser equacionada, muito cimento e agua torna a rocha num calhau, e pouco torna a rocha muito frágil, teremos então que encontrar a medida certa, o sal retido na rocha desaparece através do próprio processo de cura da rocha, para quem não sabe, o cimento enquanto está a curar tem um pH extremamente elevado pelo que o processo de cura dura cerca de 1 mês em agua corrente e só após este período pode a rocha ser colocada no aquário sem provocar qualquer desequilíbrio, após este periodo de cura a sal presente na rocha foi completamente diluído na agua corrente.

Deixo aqui um topico referenete a este assunto debatido muito ao de leve à uns tempos atrás:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ighlight=rocha

Adeus

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Concordo com que disse o Pestana isto de fazer rocha DIY é uma exelente ideia para se poupar uns s e com isto vai-se retirar menos rocha na natureza.

Esta rocha pode-se fazer de varias maneiras e feitios com uso de sal e até balões de ar basta é ter um pouco de imaginação.

Tenho visto nos USA rocha deste tipo já em muitos aquarios e com bons resultados.

Paulo.
Porquê que dizes isto "*eu não sou grande adepto dos DIY*" nunca fizeste um ? 
Dá-me um grande gozo e satisfação pessoal ,para mim funciona como terapia deverias exprimentar. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ...e existem outras que não se podem dar ao luxo de comprar rocha viva, morta, ou sintética, esta pode ser uma boa solução...


Vitor :Olá:  , se não se podem dar ao luxo disto, também não se podem dar ao luxo de ter aquário de água salgada. Infelizmente as coisas são assim, e há aquários que, para bem dos animais, nem nunca deveriam ter nascido.

Evidentemente que relativamente aos problemas do uso desta rocha, me referia às possíveis alterações de densidade e salinadade, que eventualmente poderiam ocorrer. Não estava a referir-me ao problema do sal, mas não tenho a certeza disto....nunca as experimentei, mas também não pretendo experimentá-las no meu aquário. 
Agora as espumas e todos os produtos artificiais, também detesto. Desde sempre fui contra (dentro do possível) em colocar no aquário produtos estranhos ao ecossistema que tentamos imitar. As espumas de poliuretano são artificiais e alteram-se ao longo do tempo, mas uma argamassa de cimento branco também não é muito natural. Não conheço também nenhum aquário (particular) com pelo menos 6/7 anos, composto, na sua estrutura, de rochas de cimento e areia, não conheço sinceramente, não sei se algum dia irei conhecer e também não sei se algum dia, alguém estará disposto a comprovar se essa opção trará, ou não, problemas a longo prazo no seu aquário.


Rogério :Olá:  , disse e volto a sublinhar, não sou adepto dos DIY. Disse também que os considero úteis em certa medida, respeito quem gosta e quem os faz para seu prazer e satisfação pessoal, eu não gosto.
Tenho várias razões, mas enumero apenas duas, para mim, mais relevantes:
Todos os que conheço, funcionam pior do que qualquer equipamento equivalente existente no mercado.
Depois sou um bocadinho perfeccionista e acho os DIY (na generalidade) objectos muito imperfeitos e que acabam por ficar quase tão caros como um equipamento original, não há milagres nos preços dos bons componentes.

Claro que vocês podem dizer-me....sai mais barato, pode não funcionar tão bem mas servem em certa medida, poupa-se uns trocos. Devo dizer, que não acredito muito nessa poupança. Infelizmente este "vicio" não é barato, todos nós sabemos....eu também gostava de ter um porshe...mas não posso. 

Digamos que, para mim, e volto a sublinhar* para mim*, os DIY não são mais do que isso, bricolage. Umas tentativas de fazer e imitar, de forma mais barata (o que nem é sempre verdade) o que já está inventado, não acredito, na generalidade, no uso dos DIY no aquário de água salgada. :SbBienvenu1: 
Entretanto, para acabar de forma menos polémica, acho bem que eles existam, que ajudem na sua concepção as pessoas a perceberem o funcionamento dos equipamentos, que, em certa medida, possam ser um complemento dos equipamentos que já existem e que levantem discussão e problemáticas. Mas que não queiram ser a solução!  :SbBienvenu1:  



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Já perguntei anteriormente num topicp e volto a perguntar....e o ytong não serve como rocha artificial?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Somente como subsidio para o debate.
Hoje no Brasil é terminantemente proibida a coleta e comercialização de rochas calcareas (rochas vivas) coletadas no mar.
Se na Europa e America do Norte é possível encontrar rochas naturais brasileiras, bom isso se deve a outros fatores.
Para nós brasileiros, hoje, só existem 2 opções, encontrar alguem que esteja desmontando um aquario marinho, ou rochas artificiais.
Tambem não sou um adepto do DIY para economia porca. Se mesmos muitas  industrias não são capazes de construir um skimmer de qualidade, que dizer das experiencias por tentativa e erro e nenhuma base técnica?
Entretanto construir coisas para solucionar problemas pessoais acho perfeitamente valido.
No caso em questão, ou os brasileiros desenvolvem uma tecnologia para a construção de rochas artificiais ou não conseguiremos mais montar aquarios marinhos

Mauricio

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mauricio :Olá:  , vocês têm dificuldade em importar rocha de recife morta, dos Estados Unidos, por exemplo?
Estas rochas mortas, servem na origem para fazer casas, pequenos quebra- mar, ou simplesmente anda por lá à deriva, a pressão exercida no recife não é assim tão grande! Niguém retira "rocha viva" do recife, para ficar morta...seria estupidez...se a retiram, exportam-na viva, ganham mais. Muita da rocha morta, já na origem está morta. É quanto a mim a melhor base para a rocha viva.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas tardes a todos.Segundo a teoria do Paulo não deveriamos utilizar materiais artificiais nos nossos reefs. Penso que isso é largamente contrariado ppelas perspectivas ecológicas dos nossos dias. Na actualidade,cada vez são mais utilizados materiais artificiais para melhorar a colonização em certas partes das mais variadas costas.Exemplos disso são o afundamento de navios em leitos de areia para promover a colonização local de peixes , algas e restante fauna local, que,sem os ditos recifes artificiais desapareceriam de vez dessas zonas costeiras.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas tardes a todos.Segundo a teoria do Paulo não deveriamos utilizar materiais artificiais nos nossos reefs.


Segundo a minha teoria não, segundo aquilo que são as boas regras da pratica da aquariofilia e segundo aquilo para que nos envolvemos neste hobby, quanto mais natural melhor, quanto menos objectos estranhos a esse ecossistema melhor, dentro das possibilidades daquilo que é um aquário.
Não é para isso que nos batemos?? Esconder bombas, tentar por vezes anulá-las do aquário, utilizar bases de rocha natural, plantas e troncos naturais(na água doce),....etc,etc.

Eu se pudesse nem epoxy usava para fixar os corais, quando cai algum pedaço e se perde na areia fico logo "doente".




> Penso que isso é largamente contrariado ppelas perspectivas ecológicas dos nossos dias. Na actualidade,cada vez são mais utilizados materiais artificiais para melhorar a colonização em certas partes das mais variadas costas.Exemplos disso são o afundamento de navios em leitos de areia para promover a colonização local de peixes , algas e restante fauna local, que,sem os ditos recifes artificiais desapareceriam de vez dessas zonas costeiras.


Esta "minha" teoria não é nada contrariada, porque são coisas diferentes e não vamos confundir a capacidade de regeneração dos oceanos, com os nossos aquários. A tua intervenção não se enquadra bem nas ideias que se estão a discutir. Nenhuma prespectiva ecológica dos nossos dias, contraria a não utilização de produtos artificiais nos *aquários*, nem sequer isto é uma problemática, são coisas totalmente diferentes, estamos a falar de aquários, tão somente isso.
Experimenta afundar dois ou três barquinhos em ferro no aquário e espera, pode ser que um novo recife se desenvolva ou que tenhas o aquário estragado passado meia dúzia de semanas.
Não vamos misturar alhos com bugalhos!! :Admirado:  



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Nunca vi nada sobre a possibilidade de importar rochas mortas, nunca mesmo. Mas para voce ter uma idéia, se qualquer um colocar um rocha artificial no mar, para colonização por exemplo, não poderá mais retira-la, ja que isso perturbaria os invertebrados que habitam aquele local, e é proibido perturbar os locais de habitação de invertebrados.
Por outro lado temos a informação de que rochas calcáreas podem ser coletadas se o objetivo for a industria de cimento. Dá para entender?

Eu sou da opinião de quanto mais natural melhor, mas tambem e tão forte quanto o desenvolvimento de soluções que possam fazer do nosso hobby uma atividade ecologicamente sustentável. Apoio tudo que possa ser reproduzido em cativeiro.

Mauricio

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Todos os avanços na aquariofilia são feitos de exemplos destes, atrás deles encontram-se pessoas com espírito inovador e são elas que realmente empurram a aquariofilia para a frente, não quero com isto dizer que todas as ideias sejam boas, mas mesmo as boas tem que passar por esta fase, ou seja a fase da experimentação, e estar-se já a enterrar algo que ainda não nasceu não é saudável para o espírito aberto de um fórum onde o que se pretende é o dinamismo de todos os assuntos, ou seja os seus tópicos.

Bem, citações à parte vamos mas ao que interessa:

Tive a liberdade de retirar estas fotos de outro local onde ilustra bem a manufactura da rocha:

Os materiais necessários são cimento, muito sal grosso, e alguma substancia calcaria, para mim usaria casca de ostra por ter um maior tamanho o que torna a rocha ainda mais porosa:



O recipiente de mistura, aqui coloca-se a quantidade de sal que queremos na mistura:



Junta-se o cimento e a base calcaria:



Mistura-se bem:



E agora o momento mais critico, deita-se agua à mistura muito lentamente até ter a textura correcta, não muito mole nem muito duro:



Deita-se a massa num recipiente cheio de sal:



E é só deixar secar:



Alguns resultados finais:





Como podem ver tem bom aspecto e segundo os seus criadores não notam a diferença entre rochas naturais após alguns meses de aquário, e com os mesmo resultados.

adeus

Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

vitor, voce poderia colocar o link para o original desse experimento? Eu gostaria de entender porque o molde é feito em sal.

Mauricio

----------


## Vitor Pestana

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=1

O sal serve para tornar a rocha porosa, após este ter derretido deixa pequenos alvéolos.

O mesmo exemplo é aplicado ao molde.

Pestana

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Boas  pessoal  :Olá:  
Essa ideia esta muita fixe realmente há pessoal que não dorme, se assim é 
só não tem roxa quem não quer  :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas.Quando me referi à tua teoria,quis significar que era a defendida por ti.Por outro lado,como tambem deves saber,a criação de ambientes artificiais em aquario é ,tambem, uma pratica hoje corrente em oceanários, tendo sempre em atenção a qualidade da agua e a menor perturbação possivel do ambiente fechado que são os nossos aquarios.Tambem ,no mar,em ambiente aberto como referes não são só os navios que são afundados.Há tambem a criação de recifes artificiais das mais variadas formas e com as mais variadas substancias.O que ha sempre que fazer, é vrificar se os materiais introduzidos libertam ou não substamcias que, ao longo do tempo,possam vir a degradar a qualidade do ambiente em que se encontram.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Vitor :Olá:  , essa última estrutura parece-me que terá sido obtida de outra forma que não a relatada. Estarei errado?
É que parece existir um "esqueleto" de um outro material, ao qual se foi adicionando, aos poucos, a argamassa. 
Se assim não foi, qual a maneira de obter esses formatos, tão ricos em tamanho e complexidade? Porque aparentemente segundo o método descrito, quando se coloca a argamassa sobre o sal, as hipoteses de criar uma rocha dessas parecem-me reduzidas.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> ....como tambem deves saber,a criação de ambientes artificiais em aquario é ,tambem, uma pratica hoje corrente em oceanários, ...


Evidentemente, sei que sim, mas à escala dos nossos aquários estamos seguramente a enriquecer o nosso ecossistema se usarmos o mais possível opções naturais. A utilização de rocha natural à escala de um oceanário torna o investimento incomportável e até desnecessário. Mas mesmo assim, nos aquários de recife vivo (e este pormenor é importante) eles usam, dentro das possibilidades, rocha viva. 
Estou a lembrar-me, por exemplo, que no nosso oceanário, o aquário de recife com o foto periodo inverso relativamente aos restantes, tem como estrutura, uma grande pirâmide central apenas em rocha viva. Quando é possível, é *sempre* a melhor opção, disso não tenho dúvida, e à nossa escala penso que por enquanto ainda o é.  :SbBienvenu1:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Vitor , essa última estrutura parece-me que terá sido obtida de outra forma que não a relatada. Estarei errado?
> É que parece existir um "esqueleto" de um outro material, ao qual se foi adicionando, aos poucos, a argamassa. 
> Se assim não foi, qual a maneira de obter esses formatos, tão ricos em tamanho e complexidade? Porque aparentemente segundo o método descrito, quando se coloca a argamassa sobre o sal, as hipoteses de criar uma rocha dessas parecem-me reduzidas.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Este tipo de rocha tem que assentar no tal "esqueleto", é assim que se faz:





Para os reefplates é ainda mais fácil visto serem planos.

Outra aspecto importante que não referi, em vez de cimento pode ser usado torite, este produto permite que a rocha possa ser instalada no aquário após um período de apenas 2 dias sem destabilizar o pH, apenas o tempo necessário para que a mistura ganhe consistência.


Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu me referia ao sal como molde, mas tudo bem, obrigado pelo link.

Vitor, o que é "torite", a única coisa que achei a respeito é de que um mineral raro e radioativo.


Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.
Não consigo compreender toda esta (polémica) quanto aos DIY e no caso expecífico,a construção de rocha artificial.
A pergunta que faço è...não è  o nosso aquário em si um DIY!!! isto porque mesmo comprando todos os elementos que são necessários (aquários,escumadores.bombas,reactores,etc.)... ( para construir a rocha,também è necessário comprar cimento,sal,pagar a factura da àgua,etc.) ao mesmo...não estamos...para nosso belo prazer...tenha ele conotações terapeuticas,didáticas,ou outras...a construir algo à imagem e semelhança de um mundo que nos fascina...dando corpo e formas segundo os nossos gostos e critérios???
Tal como alguém disse a trás,não se cerce à nascensa as ideias...originais ou não...a fim de que este forum se mantenha vivo e no caso expecífico a quem teve ideia,solicitar todo e qualquer passo sobre o andamento do progecto,a fim de que todos possamos ficar mais ricos com essa experiência,dê ela certo ou errado.
Fiquem bem.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola a todos.Mais um link sobre o assunto
http://saltaquarium.about.com/gi/dyn...lib3/arago.htm

----------


## Antonio_Mota

e outro www.metacrawler.com/info.metac/
mais um http://diy-doityourself.blogspot.com...live-rock.html
e por fim ,por hje, mais este http://www.mindspear.com/reef/
Fiquem bem

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Eu me referia ao sal como molde, mas tudo bem, obrigado pelo link.
> 
> Vitor, o que é "torite", a única coisa que achei a respeito é de que um mineral raro e radioativo.
> 
> 
> Mauricio


Boas, Mauricio... 

Thorite é isto:

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=594



Um abraço!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pois, esqueci-me do "H", sem ele era bem capaz de ser radioactivo.

Este material é exelente, não tem qualquer impacto sobre o pH, o problema é o seu preço.

No link que o Francisco apresenta diz: *"fazer rochas artificiais"*

Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Alguem sabe mais alguma coisa sobre esse Thorite? Fabricante? São muito poucas as informações que se pode obter no link.
Aqui, algumas coisas sobre o mineral Thorite e como eu disse é radioativo.
Thorite Mineral Data +   

General Thorite Information 
 Chemical Formula:  ThSiO4  
 Composition:  Molecular Weight = 324.12 gm  
    Thorium  71.59 %  Th   81.46 % ThO2  
    Silicon   8.67 %  Si   18.54 % SiO2  
    Oxygen   19.74 %  O  
            ______        ______   
            100.00 %      100.00 % = TOTAL OXIDE  
 Empirical Formula:  Th(SiO4)  
 Environment:  Augite-syenite rocks.  
 IMA Status:  Valid Species (Pre-IMA) 1829  
 Locality:  Island of Lovo, Norway Link to MinDat.org Location Data.  
 Name Origin:  From the presence of the element Thorium, a highly radioactive material.   Synonym:  ICSD 1615  
   Orangite  
   PDF 11-419  

Comments: Brown crude crystal of thorite var. uranothorite with still visible termination on both ends. Mildly radioactive.
Location: Kemp Uranium Mine, Cheddar, Cardiff Township, Haliburton Co., Ontario, Canada. Scale: 15x14x13 mm.
© John Betts - Fine Minerals

Comments: Several small, black cubic crystals of thorite.
Location: Balangoda, Ratnapura, Sabaragamuwa province, Sri Lanka. Scale: Picture size 0.8 cm.
© Paul M. Schumacher


Thorite Crystallography 
 Axial Ratios:  a:c = 1:0.8845  
 Cell Dimensions:  a = 7.117, c = 6.295, Z = 4; V = 318.85 Den(Calc)= 6.75  
 Crystal System:  Tetragonal - Ditetragonal DipyramidalH-M Symbol (4/m 2/m 2/m) Space Group: I 41/amd  
 X Ray Diffraction:  By Intensity(I/Io): 3.53(1), 4.69(0.9), 2.65(0.8),  
 Crystal Structure: 
Mouse
drag1 - LMB Manipulate Structure
drag2 - RMB Resize/Rotate
Keyboard
S - Stereo Pair on/off
H - Help Screen
I - Data Info
A - Atoms On/Off
P - Polyhedra On/Off
B - Bonds On/Off
Help on Above 

Fuchs L H , Gebert E , American Mineralogist , 43 (1958) p.243-248, X-ray studies of synthetic coffinite, thorite and uranothorites 

View Additional jPOWD Structure files for Thorite
[1]  


Physical Properties of Thorite  
 Cleavage:  [110] Poor  
 Color:  Brownish yellow, Brownish black, Yellow, Dark brown, Orange.  
 Density:  4 - 6.7, Average = 5.35  
 Diaphaniety:  Subtransparent to subtranslucent  
 Fracture:  Conchoidal - Fractures developed in brittle materials characterized by smoothly curving surfaces, (e.g. quartz).  
 Habit:  Granular - Generally occurs as anhedral to subhedral crystals in matrix.  
 Habit:  Massive - Granular - Common texture observed in granite and other igneous rock.  
 Habit:  Prismatic - Crystals Shaped like Slender Prisms (e.g. tourmaline).  
 Hardness:  5 - Apatite  
 Luminescence:  None.  
 Luster:  Resinous  
 Magnetism:  Nonmagnetic  
 Streak:  light brown  

Optical Properties of Thorite  
 Dichroism (e):  none.  
 Dichroism (w):  none.  
 Gladstone-Dale:  CI meas= 0.136 (Poor) - where the CI = (1-KPDmeas/KC)
CI calc= 0.315 (Poor) - where the CI = (1-KPDcalc/KC)
KPDcalc= 0.1196,KPDmeas= 0.1509,KC= 0.1746  
 Optical Data:  Uniaxial (-), e=1.78-1.82, w=1.79-1.84, bire=0.0100-0.0200.  

Calculated Properties of Thorite  
 Electron Density:  relectron=4.49 gm/cc
note: rThorite =5.35 gm/cc.

 Fermion Index  Fermion Index = 0.00414
Boson Index = 0.99586  
 Photoelectric:  PEThorite =1,794.84 barns/electron
U=PEThorite x relectron=8,058.25 barns/cc.

Radioactivity:  GRapi = 1,281,657.29 (Gamma Ray American Petroleum Institute Units)
Thorite is Radioactive as defined in 49 CFR 173.403. Greater than 70 Bq / gram.

Estimated Maximum U.S. Postal Shipping Size (10 mRem/hr limit, Unshielded 10 cm box) 23.73 ± 5.93 grams of pure Thorite .
Estimated Maximum U.S. Postal Shipping Size (10 mRem/hr limit, Unshielded 100 cm box) 2373.2 ±593.31 grams of pure Thorite .


Estimated Radioactivity from Thorite  - very strong  Specimen
Size
Weight/Volume
(Sphere) * Calculated
Activity
Bequerols
(Bq) Calculated
Activity
Curies (Ci) Estimated
Activity
GR(api) Estimated
Exposure
(mRem**)/hr
If Held in Hand
For One Hour 
1000 gm / 7.09 cm  32,072,280  8.67E-04  1,281,657.29  421.37  
100 gm / 3.29 cm  3,207,228  8.67E-05  128,165.73  42.14  
10 gm / 1.53 cm  320,723  8.67E-06  12,816.57  4.21  
1 gm / 7.09 mm  32,072  8.67E-07  1,281.66  0.42  
0.1 gm / 3.29 mm  3,207  8.67E-08  128.17  0.04  
0.01 gm / 1.53 mm  321  8.67E-09  12.82  0.00  
0.001 gm / 0.71 mm  32  8.67E-10  1.28  0.00  


Weight of pure Thorite in grams (gm) and Calculated Diameter of a Sphere with a Density of 5.35 gm/cc.*
Goverment Estimate of Average Annual Exposure ( 360 mRem) **
Note: 10 microsieverts/hr = 1 mRem/hr **
Max Permissable Adult Dose 50,000 mRem/yr (hands), 15,000 mRem/yr (eyes)
Lethal Dose LD(50) Exposure 400,000 to 500,000 mRem


Thorite Classification 
 Dana Class:  51.5.2.3 (51)Nesosilicate Insular SiO4 Groups Only  
   (51.5)with cations in >[6] coordination  
   (51.5.2)Zircon group  
   51.5.2.1 Zircon ZrSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   51.5.2.2 Hafnon HfSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   51.5.2.3 Thorite ThSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   51.5.2.4 Coffinite U(SiO4)1-x(OH)4x I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   51.5.2.5 Thorogummite Th(SiO4)1-x(OH)4x I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
 Strunz Class:  VIII/A.09-30 VIII - Silicates  
   VIII/A - Nesosilicates with [SiO4]4-groups, cations of octahedral and cubic orientation [8+6]  
   VIII/A.09 - Zircon - Thorogummite series  
   VIII/A.09-05 Reidite! ZrSiO4 I 41/a 4/m  
   VIII/A.09-10 Zircon ZrSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   VIII/A.09-20 Hafnon HfSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   VIII/A.09-30 Thorite ThSiO4 I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   VIII/A.09-40 Coffinite U(SiO4)1-x(OH)4x I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  
   VIII/A.09-50 Thorogummite Th(SiO4)1-x(OH)4x I 41/amd 4/m 2/m 2/m  

Other Thorite Information 
 References:  NAME( Mason68) PHYS. PROP.(Enc. of Minerals,2nd ed.,1990) OPTIC PROP.(Mason68)  
 See Also:  Links to other databases for Thorite :
1 - Alkali-Nuts(English) 2 - Alkali-Nuts(Francais) 3 -Am. Min. Crystal Structure Database 4 - Amethyst Galleries' Mineral Gallery 5 -Athena 6 - CalTech Mineral Spectroscopy 7 - Crocoite.com Mineral Locations 8 - EUROmin Project 9 - Franklin Minerals(Dunn) 10 - Franklin Minerals(Palache) 11 -Google Images 12 -Google Scholar 13 -Handbook of Mineralogy (MinSocAm) 14 -Handbook of Mineralogy (UofA) 15 -MinDAT 16 -MinMax(Deutsch) 17 -MinMax(English) 18 - Mineral and Gemstone Kingdom 19 -Mineralienatlas (Deutsch) 20 - Minerals of Wisconsin 21 -QUT Mineral Atlas 22 - Scandinavian mineral gallery 23 -University of Colorado - Mineral Structure Data 24 - Uranium Minerals 25 - WWW-MINCRYST 26 -École des Mines de Paris 
Search for Thorite using: 



   Web   webmineral.com  


[ALTAVISTA] [AOL] [About.com] [All-The-Web] [HotBot] [Ixquick] [LookSmart] [MAMMA] [MSN.COM] [Netscape] [Teoma] [Wikipedia] [YAHOO] 

Visit our Advertisers for Thorite :
AA Mineral Specimens
A-Rocks Auction
Adams Minerals
B and L Minerals
Dakota Matrix
Dan Weinrich Fine Minerals
Dan Weinrich Auctions
e-Rocks Auctions
Excalibur Minerals
Exceptional Minerals
Fabre Minerals
Greenside Minerals
John Betts Fine Minerals
Masons Minerals
Mineral News
Mineral of the Month Club
MineralsWeb Fine Minerals
Minernet.it
Trinity Minerals
Rockshop.cz Store
T G Fine Minerals
Wrights Rock Shop
zbestvalue Lapidary  

Translate Thorite Mineral Data :


Ask about Thorite here :
Ask-A-Mineralogist from the Mineralogical Society of America
Mindat.org's Discussion Groups
Original Rockhounds Discussion Group
Rockhounds Discussion Group on Yahoo Groups
Mineral Discussion Forum from Fabre Minerals - also available in Español


Print or Cut-and-Paste your Thorite Specimen Label here :


Thorite 

ThSiO4 
Dana No: 51.5.2.3 Strunz No: VIII/A.09-30 
Locality: 


Notes:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Penso que essa thorite que mencionas seja outro tipo de material/subproduto, o que eu falo é semelhante ao cimento e é um material completamente inerte, pode mesmo ser aplicado directamente e chegar ao ponto de secar mesmo dentro de agua, e é perfeito para colar corais às rochas.

Este material também é usado nos oceanarios por todo o mundo afim de criar um habitat parecido ao real.

Não creio que se o material fosse radioactivo, tivesse tantas aplicações em vários ramos, muito menos no da aquariofilia marinha.

Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Vitor, não, eu sei que não são a mesma coisa, é que na busca que fiz na internet, só achei alguma coisa que falava sobre o mineral Thorite, e nada sobre o produto Thorite. Tem um fabrica de compressores de ar no Reino Unido e um outro que é um "Power Drive motorised drums" seja lá o que isso queira dizer.
Só fiquei curioso para saber exatamente o que é esse "Thorite".

Mauricio

BTW Vitor, alguma novidade interessante sobre o Reef Pool? Mais fotos?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Mauricio, vai a http://www.basf-cc.co.uk/NR/rdonlyre...Thoritetds.pdf para veres a especificação do produto.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Daniel Santos

boas..tou a pensar fazer algumas rochas..mas teu algumas duvidas..
alguem me poderia ajudar....sera que  a mais algum material para alem do sal grosso para tornar a rocha porosa..? e o cimento branco pode ser aquele que se compra na estancia..? obrigado :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## flavioamate

Olá a todos,  sou novo no forum e ainda estou estudando para montar um reef 


Tive pensando em usar pequenas pedrinhas ou bolinas de gelo para misturar na massa, é claro que a massa deverá estar muito resfriada e deve permanecer no freezer até a a reação química do cimento terminar....  depois de pronto, creio que a agua seria aborvida pelo cimento e deixaria o espaço vazio 




Abraços,
flavioamate

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Alguns poucos aquarista daqui do Brasil, fabricam suas rochas com cimento branco ou armagamassa (uma mistura de cimento e outros elementos que se utiliza para colocar pisos e azulejos) e na mistura usam bolinhas de isopor, após a secagem, colocam suas rochas no forno para que o isopor derreta e forme porosidades.

Já vi um amigo que faz suas rochas com o mesmo produto, a argamassa, ma ele faz uma espécie de rede com pedaços de cordões de nylon, antes de secar totalmente ele vai retirando um a um, formando cavidades da espessura dos fios.

Fica aqui a idéia

Abraços 

Ricardo

----------


## António Vitor

É pura comédia, a situação da legislação anti hobby no brasil...

será que proibem certos arrastões (barcos de arrasto que destroem todo o solo marinho kms em minutos..., básciamente destroem em 1 minuto o mesmo que TODO o comercio de rocha viva em 60 anos?

Não proibem...
pura comédia...

ainda bem que não é o brasil a zona com maior biodiversidade a nivel de reefs...

Bom eu estou a falar do Brasil e a nossa legislação é semelhante...
Tipos que andam em partidos verdes e afins e organizações greenpeace e outros...não percebem que o impacto negativo que o nosso hobby provoca ganha a educação e o estudo desses mesmos corais, e ganha a sensibilização que todos nós temos em relação à fragilidade destes ambientes...

dinamitar pedras para recolha de rocha viva duvido que façam não é viável, pelo menos para o comercio de rocha viva (fica toda fragmentada), agora para outros sectores...
 :Big Grin: 

Eu diria mais lutar contra meia duzia de indigenas que apanham pedras é bem mais fácil que lutar contra armadores e industrias pesqueiras...entre outras...
o hobby no brasil não tem importância assim também é fácil proibir...

E assim vai o mundo...

Acreditem que há quem queira terrminar com os humanos carnivoros probir a carne para consumo humano, é deste tipo de pessoas que falo quando se proibe um hobbye inócuo como o nosso.

Sabiam que existem já explorações diria agricolas, que fazem crescer corais, para aplicações médicas e outras...

Que seria destas explorações sem o know how obtido pelo nosso hobby...
tristes...

Que seriam dos nossos sobreiros se não se pudesse retirar a casca...
que seriam dos toiros (ibéricos) se não houvesse lide...

simplesmente desapareceriam...

acham que os reefs podem sobreviver isolados das populações que de lá tiram o seu sustento?

lol
hilariante...

devem também achar que os corais sofrem em ambientes fechados com a ausência da liberdade...ou peixes...

será que devemos humanizar os animais com sentimentos humanos...
é desses radicais que o nosso hobby luta...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Antônio

é mais fácil proibir o pequeno pescador, quer seja aqui no Brasil, quer seja aí em Portugal, quer seja em qualquer país do mundo.

o pequeno não tem $$$ para "lutar"

mas também, não se pode consentir que usem explosivos em barreiras de corais para venda de rochas. 

Já escrevi algo em tópico que versa sobre a operação da Polícia Federal do Brasil, Operação Nautillus.

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## António Vitor

Sim já tinhamos falado nisso, mas dinamitar para obter rocha viva?
ninguém usa dinamites, ~para o comércio de rocha viva ningu+em usa esse metodo agora para outros sectores economicos...

----------


## João Bello

Entao e se usar simplesmente rocha vulcanica, ela ja por si e muito purosa e bastante barata. Ou por não ser calcarea não e compativel com os nossos aquários?

So uma questão, eu sou bastante a favor dos DIY, pois se o nosso hobby e imitar ao máximo os reefs, assim com a aquisição de rocha viva iremos estar a estragar aquilo que nos queremos recriar. Se nós queremos continuar com este hobby temos de proteger aquilo a que nos dedicamos a emitar, pois a situação como esta até tem o seu tom irónico pois estamos a destruir algo que amamos.
 Ou estarei a dizer uma barbaridade? 

Cumps e abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Em relação a novas experiências há sempre alguém contra...

O homem que inventou a técnica da rocha viva morreu 20 anos depois de inventar a mesma sem nenhum reconhecimento...

quando morreu ainda se usava filtros daqueles com bolinhas de plástico...

isto porque muitos diziam...ha e tal é louco...

A ideia foi esquecida até alguém pegar outra vez nela e demonstrar que era a mais correcta.

depois da morte do seu inventor mais de 20 anos depois...
comico não?

agora não consigo me lembrar do seu nome, sei que era chinÊs e morreu na australia.

Eu comprei rocha morta...diria mais que morta, fossilizada, a preços ainda mais baixos.

houve quem dissesse é vermelha, não presta...
porosa tão porosa que é muito leve e cheia de buracos..
tive de a lavar bem, mas mesmo assim básicamente agora passado alguns meses é basicamente igual á outra...

arrisquei, e acho que fiz bem...a rocha que falo é esta:

----------


## Rubens Rabello

> boas..tou a pensar fazer algumas rochas..mas teu algumas duvidas..
> alguem me poderia ajudar....sera que  a mais algum material para alem do sal grosso para tornar a rocha porosa..? e o cimento branco pode ser aquele que se compra na estancia..? obrigado



ola amigos, eu utilizo a mistura de sal grosso na massa junto com bolinhas de isopor, depois de seca eu pulverizo thiner na rocha que derrete o isopor deixando a rocha ainda mais porosa.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Ricardo aproveitando o teu topico e sendo eu adepto dos diy não só por poupar uns  mas tambem porque me dão imenso prazer na construção, já utilizo rocha diy desde que montei o aquario como mostra o link: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14039&page=2 e posso garantir que depois de bem curada e depois de algum tempo no aquario, esteticamente, é igual a qualquer rocha seja ela viva ou morta.Mas de facto para o desempenho ser como pertence ela tem mesmo que ser porosa e gostaria de saber se ja alguém utilizou argila expandida ou "leca" como é mais conhecida para a construção de rocha diy. É um produto extremamente leve e extremamente poroso ideal para o desempenho da função mas, quimicamente não sei se será benéfica para o aquario gostaria de saber opiniões ou experiencias

----------


## CunhaVelho

desculpem mas não li o post todo.
Quanto à elaboração de rocha artificial há um site espectacular que ensina a fazer rocha excelente, que é o GARF.ORG.
Esta rocha tem muitas vantagens em relação à rocha "morta", uma delas é que muita da rocha "morta" é arrancada aos recifes e seca, nem sempre é resultado das tempestades, com as consequencias ecológicas que se pode imaginar, outra das vantagens é que se pode esculpir a rocha em função das nossas necessidades para a elaboração do layout. Eu faço rocha com casca de ostra e cimento portland II e depois de bem curada ( o que pode demorar meses ) fica espectacular e tão porosa que se lhe encostarmos a boca podemos suprar através dela. Existem muitas técnicas como colocar em certas zonas areia seca criando grutas, colocar no meio pequenos plugs envovidos em plástico que depois de retirados são optimos para colocar as mudas, etc.

----------


## CunhaVelho

desculpem, não referi que essa rocha fica baratissima.
Podem ser incorporados vários materiais, nomeadamente desperdicios de plastico ou acrilico, etc. Uma vez vi num site alguém que misturava macarrão e depois de algum meses ele decomponha-se e desaparecia ficando a rocha com imensas galerias.
Vejam o site do GARF.ORG

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim Cunha concordo contigo, mas eu queria mesmo saber era se o uso da argila expandida, quimicamente, não trás alguma surpresa desagradável ao aquario.

----------


## willian de assis

> Vitor , se não se podem dar ao luxo disto, também não se podem dar ao luxo de ter aquário de água salgada. Infelizmente as coisas são assim, e há aquários que, para bem dos animais, nem nunca deveriam ter nascido.
> 
> Evidentemente que relativamente aos problemas do uso desta rocha, me referia às possíveis alterações de densidade e salinadade, que eventualmente poderiam ocorrer. Não estava a referir-me ao problema do sal, mas não tenho a certeza disto....nunca as experimentei, mas também não pretendo experimentá-las no meu aquário. 
> Agora as espumas e todos os produtos artificiais, também detesto. Desde sempre fui contra (dentro do possível) em colocar no aquário produtos estranhos ao ecossistema que tentamos imitar. As espumas de poliuretano são artificiais e alteram-se ao longo do tempo, mas uma argamassa de cimento branco também não é muito natural. Não conheço também nenhum aquário (particular) com pelo menos 6/7 anos, composto, na sua estrutura, de rochas de cimento e areia, não conheço sinceramente, não sei se algum dia irei conhecer e também não sei se algum dia, alguém estará disposto a comprovar se essa opção trará, ou não, problemas a longo prazo no seu aquário.
> 
> 
> Rogério , disse e volto a sublinhar, não sou adepto dos DIY. Disse também que os considero úteis em certa medida, respeito quem gosta e quem os faz para seu prazer e satisfação pessoal, eu não gosto.
> Tenho várias razões, mas enumero apenas duas, para mim, mais relevantes:
> Todos os que conheço, funcionam pior do que qualquer equipamento equivalente existente no mercado.
> ...


desculpe entrar na conversa mas isso é um forum,eu acho uma grande idéia,pois foi como uma grande ideia que o aquarismo nasçeu,e quem sabe com essas grandes idéias nos ainda teremos algumas espeçies em cativeiro para admirar sua beleza,pois são os sabe tudo que estão acabando com os oçeanos e o planeta inteiro.

----------


## willian de assis

> ola amigos, eu utilizo a mistura de sal grosso na massa junto com bolinhas de isopor, depois de seca eu pulverizo thiner na rocha que derrete o isopor deixando a rocha ainda mais porosa.


mas o tiner não prigna na rocha porque não usa um forno ou carvao tipo churrasco,derreteria até dentro não.

----------


## Luis Santos

Não posso afirmar com certeza ,mas muita rocha vendida em Portugal (e não só)como rocha viva deve ter sido feita artefecialmente e depois curada no oceano e depois apanhada.Algumas empresas que exportam rocha viva já fazem isso para repor o que foi tirado ao mar .

----------


## João Seguro

boas, eu estou, já há algum tempo, a aprender como construir e manter um aquário de água salgada e ao mesmo tempo, como os € são poucos, a arranjar o material aos poucos. Como tal pensei em fazer umas rochas para poupar dinheiro. Mais tarde faço um tópico a explicar com fotos como fiz.

Queria somente falar da minha experiência em relação ao sal nas rochas DIY. Eu para fazer as rochas uso as seguintes quantidades: 2 ostra triturada, 1 cimento, 1/2 água, 1 sal.

1º misturo o cimento na água até fazer uma pasta
2º misturo as cascas de ostra trituradas
3º meto o sal e misturo mas pouco para não dissolver o sal(o objectivo é ficar com os cristais do sal para depois quando for para meter na água dissolve-los e ficarem os buracos)
4º com uma colher de sopa vou metendo a massa no molde sem acalcar (por vezes dou um toque pequeno só para ficar mais consistente mas quanto mais se mexe menos irregularidades tem)

o molde inicialmente fazia no sal mas verifiquei que se utilizasse um recipiente cheio de ostras trituradas para fazer o molde era melhor porque as formas ficavam mais irregulares e não parecem tão artificiais. 

para fazer rochas para acentar no fundo do aquário e servirem de base para a estrutura utilizo um saco plastico. Fica assim a parte de cima da rocha com as tais irregularidades e a base lisinha ^^

Já agora utilizo o :

-cimento branco do bricomarche 5kg-2.37€
-cascas de ostra trituradas de um armazem agricula (alimento de galinhas ^^) 1kg- 0.75€
-sal de cozinha

Assim +- 15 Kg rocha -> 10€

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

eu fiz com cimento branco e restos de coral (aronicta grossa acho que se chama assim).Para tapar as minhas bombas de circulaçao.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas,
eu tenho duas rochas a curar à cerca de um mês. 
Fiz mais ou menos como o João, mas utilizei 3 de ostra para 1 de Cimento Portland II e 2 de Sal Pedra utilizado na lavoura.
- 1 kg de ostra 0,65 (granja)
- 5 kg de cimento 2,75 (maxmat)
- 25 kg de sal pedra 7,41 (agroutil)
O que não gostei:
- não gostei de utilizar o sal como molde, preferia usar areia, mas aqui a areia é preta e certamente que se vai agarrar ao cimento.
- também achei que a rocha ficou com demasiadas aresta bem vivas (a tua ficou assim João?);
O que gostei: 
- extremamente ecológico;
- o aspecto;
- pudermos moldar ao nosso gosto.
No projecto que tenho em mente penso colocar apenas este tipo de rocha, só não sei se vai ser com casca de ostra.

Já agora, nunca tive grandes dificuldades em estabilizar o meu aquário, apesar de ter apenas 3kg de Bali, sendo toda a restante rocha calcária (um pouco feia é verdade!).
Penso que o meu sucesso reside em 3 factores:
- muita aragamax;
- não ter lojas por perto o que me obriga a fazer introduções muito esporádicas;
- ter muito mar à volta o que me facilita as TPA.

Portanto, para quê contribuir para dar cabo dos recifes!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Esqueci-me,

vejam isto

YouTube - DIY Live Rock - by Ed

----------


## João Seguro

boas Carlos, a minha não ficou assim com arestas muito vivas, mas isso depende da perspectiva :P

experimenta usar as cascas de ostra para fazeres os moldes, eu comecei a utilizar e gostei mais, ficam as bases menos planas ao contrário do sal.

o que notei foi hoje, 1 mês depois de estarem a curar no autocolismo, meti dentro de um aquário com água doce (as pedras ainda têm muito sal) e medi o PH... deu quase 9 :O penso que ainda vai demorar mais algum tempo até estarem boas para ir para um ambiente com vivos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Pois, eu quando pego na rocha maior até me dói nos dedos. 
Então para a próxima hei-de experimentar com a base de ostras.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Vejam a aparência desta rocha passado um ano, ninguém diria que é artificial...YouTube - Growing Great Coralline Algae

----------


## João Seguro

bem Carlos a semana passada fiz uma rocha de uns 7 kilos e notei a mesma coisa. Nunca tinha feito uma assim tão pesada e não notava essas arestas das conchas, penso que não haja nenhuma maneira de contornar isso... mesmo assim gostei muito da forma que que tomou ^^

----------


## Raul Bernardino

> bem Carlos a semana passada fiz uma rocha de uns 7 kilos e notei a mesma coisa. Nunca tinha feito uma assim tão pesada e não notava essas arestas das conchas, penso que não haja nenhuma maneira de contornar isso... mesmo assim gostei muito da forque que tomou ^^


Então e fotografias dessas obras?

----------


## João Seguro

deixei-as numa praia a curar dentro de água, mas tenho umas lá no aquário de casa a "lavar". vou ver se tiro e depois meto aqui  :Wink:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Estamos à espera dessas fotos!

Agora a sério, não deixem de colocar fotos para se ver como ficou, se estiverem mal digam que é da máquina... Nós acreditamos.

Eu fiz uma experiência "acelerada" com 1Kg de cimento branco (0.60€), 1 Kg de casca de ostra (0.55€), misturei tudo (1 minuto) juntei 2 Kg de sal grosso (desviado da cozinha) misturei novamente e vazei para um recipiente com sal.

A primeira coisa que notei foi que a parte inferior ficou com uma textura muito diferente da superior.

Esperei 8 dias, limpei o excesso de sal com um banho de água doce.

Esperei mais 8 dias e coloquei dentro de água doce (não cabe no autoclismo  :Frown: )

Vamos ver se se desfaz toda...

Abraços,

PS: Eu tirei fotos mas estava sem rolo...
(costumava resultar antes das digitais...)

----------


## marcoferro

Boa tarde a todos!
a duvida sobre a fabricação de rochas artificiais é em relação ao ph e fosfatos e nitratos,
eu li nesse mesmo topico alguma coisa relacionadas ao ph, a duvida é: cimento branco ou sinza depois de curado (seco) podem alterar o ph da agua e podem comprometor os niveis de nitrato e fosfato?

obrigado 
Marco

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Carlos Jorge, viva bom dia

Estou a iniciar-me nos Salgados e no inicio do proximo ano vou começar a fazer o meu aquario de agua salgada e tenciono eu propio fazer a rocha mas estou completamente ás escuras onde arranjar casca de ostra e sal pedra, será que me podes dar uma ajuda onde a posso comprar?

Obrigado
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

eu moro nos Açores! O João Seguro deve saber, no entanto podes procurar em casas que vendam produtos para aves e lavoura. 

Mas Pedro, eu ainda não estou totalmente convencido com a casca de ostra, ainda vou experimentar com areia de coral grossa, só que eu aqui não consigo arranjar disso portanto ainda vai levar algum tempo.






> Carlos Jorge, viva bom dia
> 
> Estou a iniciar-me nos Salgados e no inicio do proximo ano vou começar a fazer o meu aquario de agua salgada e tenciono eu propio fazer a rocha mas estou completamente ás escuras onde arranjar casca de ostra e sal pedra, será que me podes dar uma ajuda onde a posso comprar?
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Carlos Jorge, viva bom dia
> 
> Estou a iniciar-me nos Salgados e no inicio do proximo ano vou começar a fazer o meu aquario de agua salgada e tenciono eu propio fazer a rocha mas estou completamente ás escuras onde arranjar casca de ostra e sal pedra, será que me podes dar uma ajuda onde a posso comprar?
> 
> Obrigado
> Pedro


 :Olá:  Pedro

As cascas de ostras,compras numa qualquer casa de passarada...o sal è o normal de cozinha...o cimento convém que seja de boa qualidade (Torite por ex.) e vende-se nas superfícies comercias dedicadas a materiais de construção (Bricomarchê:Aki ou outros).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Obrigado pelas dicas, vou vasculhar umas lojas por Lisboa a ver o que encontro.

Abraço a todos
Pedro

----------


## João Seguro

Em relação a onde comprar é como te disseram, numa loja qualquer que tenha suplementos para pássaros. As cascas de ostra são utilizadas como suplmento de cálcio para os ovos das galinhas LOLOL...  Em relação a não caber nos autoclismos tenta arranjar uma caixa de plástico grande nos chineses e mete-as lá dentro e vai mudando a água... Eu deixei umas no mar o mês passado e fui lá na sexta buscá-las mas o mar levou-as :/

----------


## marcoferro

Meu Deus...
eu li errado ou to ficando louco mesmo?
"eu pulveriso tiner na rocha pra derreter o isopor" cara... tiner na rocha?  :Prabaixo: 
mesmo que ela fique 100 anos curando isso seria totalmente irregular...  :yb620:

----------


## marcoferro

Gente eu estava lendo o topico inteiro hoje porque ia começar a fazer um pouco de rocha essa semana pra testes...

e li que na segunda pagina se falou muito sobre proibir ou nao a retirada do meio ambiente de coisas naturais... eu sou apaixonado por aquarios desde quando tinha 5 anos, meu pai tinha aquarios com discos naquela epoca o que era raro pq nao tinha informações sobre o hooby, alem de ser aquarista sou mergulhador, e como tal sou contra a retirada de qualquer coisa da natureza , eu sei que tem muita gente que vai dizer, "hã como assim , nao tens peixe no teu aquario entao?" tenho sim e digo que realmente isso é complicado de se discutir, alguem aqui sabe como são coletados algumas especies de peixes? bom com cianureto , alguem aqui falou "ah mais o hobby de aquarismo insentiva os estudos das especies e nao tem problema algum, é muito ridiculo proibir" eu concordo nos aquaristas estudamos , tentamos manter nossos animais em perfeitas condições (ponto) , agora será que o pessoal que retira "rocha viva" pensa e age assim??? se alguem aqui ja viu extração de rocha sabe do que eu estou falando, eu ja vi pessoalmente e confesso que é de cortar o coração , se nao eh com C4 é com pé de cabra
e eles nao estão preocupados se quebra coral, se mata peixe etc... 

quando se fala de  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  o "bicho" homem faz qualquer coisa, e por isso o IBAMA proibiu algumas extrações e confesso que pegou os aquaristas desprevinidos , mas ao mesmo tempo  :Palmas:  , bato palmas pro IBAMA que tem com isso preservado bastante especies em nossos recifes , 

querem um exemplo classico?
alguem conhece Angra dos Reis ? com certeza os brasileiros aqui conhecem 
eu mergulhei la pouco antes das usinas começarem a funcionar e era muito bonito, fui depois em 2001 pra la e parece historinha de criança , mas acabou ... angra dos reis nao existe mais no cenario do mergulho, infelismente
mas na epoca foi dito "ha usina nao vai atrapalhar em nada , nao vai degradar e agredir o meio ambiente" balela...

por isso concordo com que o ibama esta fazendo no Brasil , e isso deveria ser feito no mundo inteiro... 

senao daqui a 10 anos o hobby acabara tb...

tem que haver maior controle sim!!!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Marco,

concordo contigo. 

Sei que há algumas empresas que lançam rocha para o mar para posteriormente a colectarem, mas não sei qual a percentagem de rocha à venda que tenha proveniência nestes tipos de projectos. Se alguém souber que me diga!

Devido a estas dúvidas e por acreditar que a extracção de rocha será porventura o impacto mais negativo que o nosso hobby tem no ambiente, vou optar por, no meu novo projecto, usar apenas rocha diy.

----------


## marcoferro

eu ja vi também esse esquema de colocar num sitio de rochas no mar para que elas se desenvolvam e apos algum tempo retira-la, mas o problema que tem algumas pessoas que coletam rochas e corais que destroem muito , foge do controle , por isso que eu acho que deveria ter um controle melhor , assim nao precisariamos de criar rocha artificial  é so realmente controlar isso ...

mas como nem todos tem a mesma consciencia da nisso  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

REavivando este tópico, que me interessa...

onde comprar:

cascas de ostra, cimento branco portland e thorite? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Hugo,

Quanto a thorite, penso que te referes a isto. Os restantes componentes não faço ideia.
Atendendo que existem tantos anúncios de venda de rocha viva por desmontagem ou mudança de aquários, penso que será mais rápido e barato adquirir a mesma a algum membro do fórum.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## João Seguro

Boas,

Os materiais compras em qualquer drogaria. Porém para ser mais específico:

o cimento eu comprei no bricomarche
a casca de ostra comprei numa loja de alimento para animais (serve para dar + cálcio ás galinhas eehehehhe)
não uso thorite não encontrei... 
a areia usei da nossa costa mas podes usar qualquer uma...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pela ajuda!

Eu já tinha lido o tópico e tinham indicado a loja das bolhas como tendo mas o link não dava nada... retiraram-lhe o "E" final.  :yb624: 

Será que vale a pena usar Thorite? Os 15 são quantos quilos, alguém sabe?


Outra dúvida: A minha ideia não é fazer um fundo ou rocha, é fazer uma base  :SbSourire2: .

Neste sentido, julgo que posso deixar de parte a componente do sal e fiquei com dúvidas se deverei usar egg crate ou não! O que acham melhor?  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vou começar por "brincar" com cimento e depois logo vejo se compensa usar thorite ou não! acho melhor assim!

Quanto me pode custar as cascas de ostra? É que não faço ideia se custa 10 ou 100 e quero ter uma ideia para não ser "gamado".  :Olá:

----------


## João Seguro

epá eu não usei thorite e fico porreiro, so tens que curar a rocha + nada. os sacos de casca de ostra rondavam os 1,80€/Kg muito barato...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> epá eu não usei thorite e fico porreiro, so tens que curar a rocha + nada. os sacos de casca de ostra rondavam os 1,80/Kg muito barato...


Comprei a 60cent/kg  :Admirado: 

Agora o cimento é que não encontrei no Izi. Eu pensava que Portland era a marca, mas afinal parece que é o tipo de cimento, não é? Porque vi lá da Secil ou assim e dizia portland de calcario, mas não dizia branco... :yb620: 

O que devo procurar!

----------


## João Seguro

Acho que é isso mesmo, eu comprei isso há 2 anos atrás e já não me lembro bem mas é o cimento branco, por isso deve ser isso. 60cent/kg é muito bom  :Wink:  encontraste onde?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Acho que é isso mesmo, eu comprei isso há 2 anos atrás e já não me lembro bem mas é o cimento branco, por isso deve ser isso. 60cent/kg é muito bom  encontraste onde?


 Pois mas aquele não diza branco... Vou hoje ao AKI a ver se tem...

A casca de ostar comprei numa loja de animais no Montijo!
Fui à Ornimundo e nem faziam ideia do que era.

Há de casca fina e de casca grossa. comprei da grossa, só 1 quilo para testar! Só me falta mesmo o cimento... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O cimento que há no Aki e no Izi, é só este:

http://www.secil.pt/pdf/CEMIIBL325N.pdf

CEM II/B-L
32.5N

Serve? Mesmo não sendo brano?

A questão do brano é só mesmo pela cor, certo?

----------


## José Daniel Simões

Gostei da ideia e coma estava a montar un novo aqua aproveitei para fazer algumas coisas com rocha artesanal. Anexo fotos do aqua com três dias. As rochas depois de fabricadas ferveram longo tempo para para perder o maximo possivel de sal.

----------


## João Seguro

muito louco josé  :Wink: 

hugo penso que não há problema

----------

